# 7-7-12 Black snapper video



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Brandon(Milletime) and Bride were nice enough to take us for a splash yesterday, no red snapps but I did manage a few black snapper(call em what you want). Thanks for the ride Brandon!
http://vimeo.com/45416718


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

That last black snap looked to be a stud! Nice shooting!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

He had some size, my biggest black so far.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Nice one!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Real nice shooting! Sweet seein you loading Alysa's gun for her:thumbup:


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice video bro


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, I know Clay... I put those 5/8 bands on there and forgot about them, I've got 9/16 bands to put back on there. She has got her own stringer now also, I told her she's going to take care of her AJ's all by herself now.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice...Where was my invite?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cajun Spearit said:


> Nice...Where was my invite?


Umm, must have gotten lost in the mail?...


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

cool! i haven't gotten to dive a tank yet. it's on my list!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

It's pretty cool Daniel, they're small, but still cool.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Umm, must have gotten lost in the mail?...


I actually paged him instead of sending the invite though the mail. Too slow. He must not have gotten my number to call me back.

You must have had s good captain to drop you right on the mark :whistling:.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, he does pretty good. ;-)


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Figures I missed on a wreck but put you right on a tank though.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

You did great, funny how we couldn't find a 390' ship but you put us right on top of a 20' tank.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I think that I made the mistake of following the other boats and and not trusting my bottom machine better.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

coolbluestreak said:


> It's pretty cool Daniel, they're small, but still cool.


yeah. we dove a single pyramid with clay at the tourney. talk about small! i was surprised at how much life a small structure like that can support. it'd be cool to see a tank...and a plane.


----------



## Radmcg (Jul 13, 2012)

Great video. Who was the background music by?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Radmcg said:


> Great video. Who was the background music by?


Its Uncle Kracker, Baby Don't Cry.


----------



## KillerD (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice shoot'n! What kind of gun was that you were using?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Riffe 3xs, it's pretty nice but I'm still getting used to it.


----------



## KillerD (Jul 13, 2008)

Heard good things about them...im using an ocean rhino RX5...same thing with still getting use to it. Loked like you had it down with the shots you made.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah but you didn't see the others  
I'm not used to the open muzzle so I'm still trying to figure this whole reloading process out. 
If I just can't get it, I will definately be getting a ocean rhino.


----------

